# 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch?



## wombat801 (Aug 5, 2007)

Ive been digging around, but need a pic for reference.
Give me your opinions.
18x8 with a 215/40 OR a 225/40 on an H&R Cup Kit 2" lowered mk4 Jetta. The tires will most likely be Yokohama S.Drives
Its not going lower, but I'm attempting to make it look the cleanest possible. Is the 215 going to stretch the tire and make it look like a 4x4.
Any pictures out there? Ive been googling and vortex searching for a bit haven't found good angles to see a stretch.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch? (wombat801)*

215 will stretch, and make your spedometer off.
The recommended tire size is 225/40/18


----------



## wombat801 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch? (JDriver1.8t)*

Thank you for your reply.
I can find that with 215s my diameter will be .3 of an inch smaller than 225s and at 60mph according to my speedo, I will really be going 60.8mph.
Im actually looking for what that difference LOOKs like on a car. Maybe a jetta. Doesn't really matter though. Any pictures wheel gurus?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch? (wombat801)*

IF anything, you should be going with a 235/40/18
Your not really going that low, and any sort of stretch will be stupid.
You can look in the MK4 forums for pictures or look for that tyrestretch.com or something like that.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

215/40/18:
























Here are 205/40/18 Yokahama S Drives on an 18x8


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch? (wombat801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wombat801* »_Thank you for your reply.
I can find that with 215s my diameter will be .3 of an inch smaller 

Actually it will be closer to .4
10mm = .3937"


_Modified by ChubbaDub at 8:54 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## lowBUDGETveeDUB (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 with a 215/40...stretch? (ChubbaDub)*

@ ChubbaDub...hahaha. Love the sig...Dazed and Confused.


----------

